# We adopted a rescue :)



## JacksMom (Jan 24, 2011)

We lost our Jack in Oct 2014. My heart was just broke into pieces and I didn't think I could get another. As time went by, I really missed having a maltese. I wasn't actively looking for one yet but I have a couple rescues liked on my fb. Well, one came up on my feed a little over a week ago but I figured he'd be snatched up quick. Well, come that Thursday, he showed up again, so I called. He was available so I sent in the app, pictures of our home, yard, fencing, all that same day. I was approved the next morning, so I drove the 3 hours to get him on May 6th. We named him Casey. Took him to our vet this past Monday. He had been scratching a lot and had skin bumps. He had severe ear infections, yeast and was given a steroid shot, ear drops, antibiotics and anti fungal pills. He was quiet the first couple days and slept a lot but once his meds kicked in, his personality came to life. He is such a good boy. So sweet. I'm so happy he was led to us. :tender: Here he is.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Awww he's adorable, sounds like an angel sent to you by Jack maybe?


----------



## JacksMom (Jan 24, 2011)

I think so too Michelle.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

He is lovely! I am so happy God sent you a new little package to warm your heart & the empty place that Jack made for him by moving over. I know you will be a good mom to him and you will be richly rewarded. Do you know any of his history?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Casey is such a handsome boy! Thanks for reaching him! Now your heart can heal.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

What a sweetheart he is. Hope you have many wonderful years together.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::ThankYou:for rescuing Casey! What a handsome boy!! He was meant to be yours and I know that Jack approves. Can't wait to learn more about him. Do you have any background? My foster just got adopted yesterday. We drove him to his new home and he immediately played with his new mom (she bought him lots of toys) went on a walk with her exploring the new neighborhood and showed her his many tricks. She sent me pix of him last night with her husband and Mr T on the couch, best buds already. It's bittersweet as a foster the evening after placement but then it feels so good when you know you've got a good match. All we want is for them to have the life they deserve. 
BTW Mr T came from the shelter with an ear infection and bad dermatitis. Well it took one shampoo and a change to good food --- who knows what the former owners fed him or shampooed him with -- and his skin is perfect. Not scratching or anything. And his ear infection was very minor and cleared up quickly. Hope you have the same luck. Our boys teeth were horrible though and he needed an extensive dental which AMAR paid for. 12 teeth pulled but he has plenty left and they're great now. Good teeth help make a healthy dog.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

What handsome boy! Thank you for rescuing him.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What a precious boy! Thank you for giving him a home!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh is he ever adorable and thanks so much rescuing little Casey!! The very best of luck with him and I am sure that you will be posting more pictures!!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow thank you for rescuing him. Both mine are rescues. Good luck.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Robin I'm so happy for you, your little man Casey is precious :wub: your going to have many many wonderful years with your little angel boy. Congratulations to you and your family


----------



## JacksMom (Jan 24, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> He is lovely! I am so happy God sent you a new little package to warm your heart & the empty place that Jack made for him by moving over. I know you will be a good mom to him and you will be richly rewarded. Do you know any of his history?


He's 5 and originally came from Texas. His owner got sick with cancer and could no longer care for him. He was turned into a shelter which was a high kill. He was pulled from there and somehow made it to Ohio. I don't have his registration papers but he did come with some of his previous vet records. He's also micro chipped.


----------



## JacksMom (Jan 24, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> :chili::ThankYou:for rescuing Casey! What a handsome boy!! He was meant to be yours and I know that Jack approves. Can't wait to learn more about him. Do you have any background? My foster just got adopted yesterday. We drove him to his new home and he immediately played with his new mom (she bought him lots of toys) went on a walk with her exploring the new neighborhood and showed her his many tricks. She sent me pix of him last night with her husband and Mr T on the couch, best buds already. It's bittersweet as a foster the evening after placement but then it feels so good when you know you've got a good match. All we want is for them to have the life they deserve.
> BTW Mr T came from the shelter with an ear infection and bad dermatitis. Well it took one shampoo and a change to good food --- who knows what the former owners fed him or shampooed him with -- and his skin is perfect. Not scratching or anything. And his ear infection was very minor and cleared up quickly. Hope you have the same luck. Our boys teeth were horrible though and he needed an extensive dental which AMAR paid for. 12 teeth pulled but he has plenty left and they're great now. Good teeth help make a healthy dog.


Yes, that's what we're hoping for. I've got him on some good food and the meds are healing his ear infections. We've bathed him once with the medicated shampoo and will get another tomorrow. He has had some teeth removed but needs a dental as soon as we get him healed up from the infections. Thanks for all you do to help the fosters.


----------



## JacksMom (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone. He is such a doll. Our Sonny enjoys him too.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Congratulations on your adoption of that darling Casey! :wub: 

And to Susan for fixin' up Mr. T and finding him a new home! :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Casey is adorable. 

Thank you for rescuing him and blessing him with his loving forever home.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you for rescuing this sweet boy, he is adorable! :heart:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

He is adorable, thank you for rescuing him. I know he will bring you many years of happiness.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Bless you for rescuing--you got a treasure


----------



## JacksMom (Jan 24, 2011)

Sad update about our Casey...after a couple vet visits we got his ear infections cleared up but he's had this area on his left hip that he kept licking, causing raw areas. I first thought it was from anxiety because I couldn't see anything there. Well last week I felt a couple small bumps about dime size, right above the area where he licks. I took him to his vet, this past Monday and after she examined it, she says it's a soft tissue sarcoma and looks to be a reoccurance from a previous surgery. She said they're aggressive and hard to remove. I'm so sad for him. He's having so much fun here and just loves us.  We'll keep him comfy and when the time is right, will make a very hard decision.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

So sorry to read this and will be saying a prayer for Casey and you as well that he won't suffer. A friend of our Dog was diagnosed with Sarcoma and it actually went away. Not sure whether or not the Holistic Dr. that they first went to and gave them a certain type of Medication helped that situation or not. Perhaps that might be an option for Casey.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh no, I am so sorry.
Did the vet do a biopsy?
You could also considering getting a second opinion from a specialist to see if there is anything they can do.
You must be so worried!
Sending good thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## JacksMom (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm looking into finding a holistic vet.

No, the vet didn't do a biopsy, just an exam. I even asked her if she was sure it was cancer. I figured she's seen enough to know but I want to take him for a 2nd opinion.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

The dogs that I have had with lumps and bumps, the vet always told me that they can't be sure until they do a biopsy, so I am kind of surprised your vet didn't do one. 
I have had good luck with holistic vets too. One of my dogs had a tumor, with no possible medical treatment, and the holistic vet was able to prescribe some supplements/herbs that I think helped slow down its growth.
There is a good website for finding a holistic vet, in case you need it, where you can find a vet in your area.
ahvma.org


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry! I hope a holistic vet can help. I would think a biopsy would be necessary for an absolute diagnosis.


----------



## JacksMom (Jan 24, 2011)

I was surprised about the no biopsy too. Even mentioned it to my husband and he's the one who said she's seen enough of them to be able to diagnose them. I don't know but I'm posting a picture I took this morning. The 3 red spots are from where he was licking and made them sore, the lumps are what I found last week and why I took him in. He didn't have these lumps when I got him from rescue or they were too small to feel at that time. The area around these spots is swollen too.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Poor little guy, I hope he isn't too uncomfortable.
Everything that I have read says that vets can't make a diagnosis on a bump without a biopsy or fine needle aspirate. That is what my vet said as well - he said it was probably okay, but can't be sure until we test.
I would think that it is extremely important to be sure what it is right away, to get the best chance of success with the right kind of treatment.
Do you have a vet school or a good specialty practice in your area?
Personally, I would get a second opinion right away. Just my personal opinion.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Not trying to 2nd guess your vet, but can it hurt to try for a 2nd opinion? I am asking God to give you wisdom. We are not vets here so do what you feel comfy with. . . . sending you much admiration & respect for what you are doing for this baby. Please keep us in the loop!


----------



## JacksMom (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm trying to do the right thing. After what we went through with our Jack 2 yrs ago, taking him to the specialists, spending $3000 and still coming away with no answers to what was wrong with him, then having to put him down 2 weeks later, it's just so hard. If it is cancer, then it's more than likely a reoccurance from a prior surgery. When we got him, he came with a few loose pages of vet records. In those pages were 2 pictures of him with a huge incision over his hip and wearing a cone. No explanation at all about this surgery were found in the records, so the vet thinks he had surgery to remove a malignant mass and now it's growing back. Removing the leg isn't an option because it's mostly over the top hip area. I just can't believe we're going through this again. I know it's part of pet ownership but my heart can't take it.  I'll post back with updates as they come. Thanks for all your advice. I love these forums.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry but I agree with others. I can't imagine that diagnosis without a biopsy. I would get a second opinion. Praying that it won't be what she suspects.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Please take him to another Vet for a second opinion. I, tend to agree with all of the other posters and cannot believe that your Vet made that kind of diagnosis without doing a biopsy. Just does not sound very realistic to me at this point.


----------

